# 66RC 170mm in Wildsau Enduro



## THBiker (9. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

da bin ich mal wieder, immer noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gabel, d.h. ich glaube sie gefunden zu haben   !

Ich habe mich für die 66RC mit 170 mm entschieden!
Warum....naja ich denke/hoffe dass dies super mit dem Hinterbau harmoniert (170-180mm)

Jetzt habe ich nur mal noch eine Frage zu der Geometrie! Ich fahre einen Enduro-Rahmen (verstärkte-Version) in Größe M, mit einem FOX-DHX 5.0 Dämpfer 190er Einbaulänge (d.h. auf den warte ich auch noch  )

Kann mir denn hier irgendjemand sagen, wie sich meine Geometrie verändern wird, wenn ich die 66RC mit 170mm einbaue? die Bauhöhe der Gabel beträgt 595mm ....!
Vielleicht ist ja auch irgendjemand die ganzen Winkel und maße auszurechnen, bzw weiß es schon!!

Ich wäre euch mal wieder sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe! Ich werde dann auch sofort einen Fahrbericht abgeben, sobald ich das Bike umgebaut habe


----------



## ichkriegediekri (9. September 2004)

Hi!

Also ich habe die Z150 vorne und einen Fox RC 200mm mit hinten 190mm FW.
Von meinem Gefühl her fährt sich das ganz gut, 150 zu 190.
Wenn ich mir aber vorstelle in mein Enduro (auch verstärkt) die 66RC einzubauen würde ich wohl nicht mehr auf das bike passen. Die hebt das bike vorne ja schon deutlich an, und da würde ich mir wohl jedesmal beim anhalten die Klöten einklemmen.
Daher halte ich es für sehr schwierig. 
Die 66RC baut glaube ich 3 oder 4cm höher als die Z150 (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher). Man könnte einfach etwas unter das Vorderrad legen und dann würde man zumindest optisch den Unterschied erkennen.

sorry vom Ausrechnen habe ich leider keine Ahnung, was anderes viel mir nicht ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (9. September 2004)

Passt in die Enduro noch´n 200er Dämpfer???  

Mist hätte ich das gewußt.....naja hätte ja mal fragen können   

Könntest du das vielleicht mal ausprobieren, wenn du etwas unter deine Gabel legst, so dass du ungefähr auf 595mm Einbauhöhe kommst und eventuell ein Bild posten!
Ich warte ja immer noch auf meinen Dämpfer und kann´s deshalb nicht selbst testen!!!   

Das wäre super!

Ich denke ja schon, dass das Tretlager hoch kommt, aber viel wichtiger wäre ja der Lenkwinkel, ob das Bike dann noch zu handeln ist!!


----------



## lexle (9. September 2004)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> da bin ich mal wieder, immer noch auf der Suche nach der richtigen Gabel, d.h. ich glaube sie gefunden zu haben   !
> 
> ...



die 66 baut exakt 590 mm keine 595


----------



## THBiker (9. September 2004)

Hurra und wieder 5mm gewonnen 

Lexle, wie ist denn dein Eindruck? Du bist die Gabel ja schon gefahren!! Und zum Vergleich kennst du ja auch die neue Z1 mit 150mm

Bin dir für jeden Input dankbar


----------



## ichkriegediekri (9. September 2004)

Hi!

ja ich mache das morgen im Laufe des tages mal mit den bildern. kein problem

in das enduro geht ein 200er dämpfer, zumindest ab groesse "M", der nachteil ist das man nur die unteren drei dämpferaufnahmen verwenden kann und an der wippe nur 2 der aufnahmen (wippe: abhängig wo der dämpfer am rahmen eingehängt ist) - aber  das werdet iht auf den bildern sehen.

greetz


----------



## THBiker (10. September 2004)

Das nenn ich ja mal´nen Service!

Danke!

Ok, dann ist der 200er Dämpfer nur eingeschränkt zu gebrauchen....naja der 190er wird auch reichen!

Nochmal wegen der gabel....falls jemand eine Enduro mit´ner 888 (170mm) hätte, der könnte ja auch mal ein Bild posten und seine Erfahrung kund tun!

Viel Spass auf euren Säuen am Wochenende


----------



## THBiker (10. September 2004)

Hurraaaaaaaaa mein neuer Dämpfer ist da    

den werde ich gleich mal heute noch einbauen und dann mal am Wochenende checken wie der geht.....viellleicht kann ich ja am Montag schon berichten!!!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Gabel!


----------



## ichkriegediekri (10. September 2004)

Hi!

1. Bild: die Sau wie ich sie zur Zeit fahre, mit Z150
2. Bild: ist die "Gabel eine 66", also die Z150 um ca. 52-53mm angehoben. 

Tretlagerhöhe: Z150 ca. 40cm
                     "66"  ca. 42,5cm

Man kann für die 66 den Dämpfer noch so um eine Position verändern so dass der Hinterbau hoch kommt und der Lenkwinkel anders wird, dabei würde aber auch das Tretlager erneut höher werden -- also nix für mich  

Frage von mir:
3. Bild: da ist der Dämpfer anders eingehängt, welche variante ist denn zum fahren besser die aus Bild 1 oder 3 ????


----------



## THBiker (12. September 2004)

So, ich habe endlich meinen neuen Dämpfer, d.h. ich konnte das Spielchen selbst machen!!  

Also Bild 1: Zustand zur Zeit!! mit einer Z1 130mm

Bild 2: da habe ich ca 6cm untergelegt

Bild 3: dort sind´s 8 cm

Was meint ihr?? Ist das fahrbar mit ner 66RC (170mm)

Achja und Bild 4: Mein neuer Dämpfer   ...dummerweise kann ich den nicht ganz unten einhängen, weil er sonst an´n Rahmen schlägt   
Wie habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## ichkriegediekri (13. September 2004)

Hi! 

Also bei Dir würde ich ja sagen du kannst es fahren. Der lenkwinkel bleibt bei Dir steiler als bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (13. September 2004)

Meß halt mal die unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel. Fahren kannst Du das sicher, ist halt die Frage ob Du es wendig haben willst (ca 68 Grad und mehr) oder mehr auf DH ausgelegt? 

Richtung steilerer Lenkwinkel bist Du ja nicht mehr so variabel, oder? Umlenkwippe schon in der unteren Halterung verschraubt und Dämpfer in der höchsten Bohrung. Bleibt noch die untere Halterung der Wippe.

Kannste den Dämpfer nicht mit Ausgleichsbehälter unten verschrauben? Wie fährt er sich denn jetzt? Kann man dem Hinterbau das Wegtauchen beim Antreten etwas abgewöhnen ohne daß das Ansprechverhalten leidet? Klappert das gute Stück auch wie der RC PPD?

Gruß
René


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2004)

Hast du nicht auch ne M-Sau?? Dann sollte doch die Geo gleich sein!!

Oder hast du ne Spezialanfertigung?

Ich glaub auch, dass die 66 passt, jetzt muss ich nur noch sparen....  ...aber bis Weihnachten sollte sie dann drin sein!


----------



## THBiker (13. September 2004)

rsu schrieb:
			
		

> Meß halt mal die unterschiedlichen Lenkwinkel. Fahren kannst Du das sicher, ist halt die Frage ob Du es wendig haben willst (ca 68 Grad und mehr) oder mehr auf DH ausgelegt?
> 
> Richtung steilerer Lenkwinkel bist Du ja nicht mehr so variabel, oder? Umlenkwippe schon in der unteren Halterung verschraubt und Dämpfer in der höchsten Bohrung. Bleibt noch die untere Halterung der Wippe.
> 
> ...



Naja schlimmer als vorher mit´m 165 Dämpfer wird der Lenkwinkel bestimmt nicht   ...hoffe ich...und das war auch fahrbar, wobei´s jetzt schon iel wendiger ist!   ...aber die Z1 ist schon´n bissl überfordert mit´m Hinterbau!

Zum Dämpfer:
Ich kann noch nicht viel dazu sagen, da ich den ja erst seit Samstag drin hab....und toxoholics mir clevererweise eine Gebrauchsanleitung für FOX-GABELN mitgeschickt hat    und ich den Dämpfer nicht optimal abstimmen konnte!
Klappern tut auf jeden fall nix und das Pro Pedal funktioniert auch super, selbst im Wiegetritt bleibt der Hinterbau halbwegs ruhig!

Nächste Woche werde ich mich mal intensiv um den Dämpfer kümmern und dann berichten


----------



## ichkriegediekri (13. September 2004)

@ThBiker

Nein ich habe auch eine normale M-Sau. Allerdings ist bei mir der Dämpfer nicht so weit oben eingehängt, daher ist die Geo anders. Da ich den 200er Fox habe könnte ich theoretisch den Dämpfer nur noch eins höher hängen aber dann klemme ich mir die klöten ein weil ich zu klein bin, bzw meine beine zu kurz. bin halt nur 170cm lang, aber groesse "S" wäre halt schon zu klein gewesen.

gruss


----------



## JohG (18. September 2004)

es ist sehr wichtig das du einen steuersatz mit hoher einpresstiefe fährst, min 25mm.
welche gabel fährst du denn jetzt und welche einbaulänge hat sie im vergleich zu deiner neuen?

grüße
JOH


----------



## THBiker (19. Oktober 2004)

Hat eigentlich inzwischen irgendwer ne 66RC in seine Sau eingebaut oder ist sie anderso gefahren und kann mal einen Report abgeben??

Wäre ja echt klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crumble (10. November 2004)

man verzeihe, dass ich kein alutech-fahrer bin. ich hab die 66rc seit 2wochen im ******  und hab festgestellt, dass sie mit ihren 170mm 1-2cm _höher_ baut als die 175mm-Monster!! vor allem durch die krone, die extrem hoch baut.
bildchen s.link unten.

Allgemein fährt sich die 66 sehr gut. vor allem der merkbare einstellbereich fasziniert mich - 3 umdehungen an der zugstufe haben schon eine spürbare änderung dieser hervorgebracht. nur das ansprechverhalten lässt noch etwas zu wünschen übrig...aber das ändert sich hoffentlich noch - sie ja erst 2 Wochen drin und davon vielleicht an 3 oder 4 Tagen gefahren.


----------



## rsu (1. Dezember 2004)

Mal wieder zum Thema Fox DHX5.0 (200cm Einbaulänge/ 57mm Hub) in der Wildsau. Nach langem Warten hab ich den Dämpfer endlich bekommen, dafür aber in der falschen Federhärte  

Der Ausgleichsbehälter des DHX ist recht massiv. Wer sich für den Dämpfer interessiert sollte bedenken daß nicht mehr alle Dämpferaufnahmen "brauchbar" sind. 

Bei meiner M Sau ist die Unterste der unteren Aufnahmen nicht mehr "brauchbar". Die weiteren Aufnahmen sind auch nur verwendbar wenn ich den Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter unten/hinten einbaue. Ansonsten schlägt das Ventil/Kante Ausgleichbehälter ne ordentliche Delle ins Unterrohr. Damit wird die Einstellung leider zu ner ziemlichen Fummelei.

Mein DHX Dämpfer hat ne Einbaulänge von 200cm und 57mm Hub. Seltsamerweise ist auf der Fox Feder 2.35 angegeben, demnach wären es 60mm Hub   Auf der Homepage gibt es aber keinen mit 60mm Hub oder hab ich mich am Ende verrechnet (Multiplikator: 2,54)?

Außerdem schlägt der Reifen bei kurzem Radstand, Wippe in der oberen Bohrung und 26" HR ordentlich ans Sitzrohr. 

Soweit mal zum Thema Einbau. Wenn ich die passende Feder hab und mal ausgiebig gefahren bin gibts mehr. Fährt sich aber schon mal kompfortabler als mit dem Float RL (200/50).

René


----------



## Piefke (1. Dezember 2004)

@ rsu:

1. was hast du für einen Rahmen - Enduro oder Hardride?
2. Das mitt der Feder ist OK, die Feder darf ja nicht weniger Hub haben als der Dämpfer, ein bisschen mehr dient quasi zur Sicherheit, damit auch wirlklich der Dämpfer durchschlägt und nicht die Feder.


----------



## rsu (1. Dezember 2004)

zu

1) ne Hardride ohne Geometrieänderung
2) dann bin ich ja zufrieden


----------



## Piefke (1. Dezember 2004)

Ich krieg diese Woche meine Wildsau Hardride in M mit 200er DHX 5.0. Gut zu wissen, dass man da nicht alle Löcher verwenden kann. Ich werde es in jedem Fall mal ohne Feder genau checken. Das mit dem Reifenanschlagen wird eher nicht so das Problem, da ich hinten 24" fahre.


----------



## rsu (1. Dezember 2004)

Dann mal viel Spaß mit Deiner Sau   ...und lies Dir unbedingt die Anleitung zum Dämpfer VOR Gebrauch durch. Gibts auch bei Toxoholics zum Download. Dämpfer muß mit einem Mindestdruck gefahren werden!


----------

